# puzzle - prononciation



## pignon

Bonjour,
Pourriez-vous me dire où est qu'il faut mettre l'accent à l'oral dans le mot "puzzle"? sur la syllabe [poe] ou sur la syllabe [zl]? c'est-à-dire au début ou à la fin du mot?
J'ai consulté plusieurs prononciations sur Internet mais ce n'est pas clair pour moi. 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Les deux prononciations sont courantes de par chez moi : /pɶzl/ et /pɶz*ə*l/. Personnellement, je dis toujours /pɶz*ə*l/ mais j'entends souvent l'autre prononciation.


----------



## jekoh

Dans les deux cas l'accentuation est donc en fin de mot.


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> Dans les deux cas l'accentuation est donc en fin de mot.



Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait accentuer une "syllabe" qui ne contient pas de voyelle. 
*puzzle* \pœ.zœl\ ou \pœzl\

Pour moi, \pœzl\ est forcément accentué sur \œ\ (c'est d'ailleurs comme ça que je prononce "puzzle").


----------



## Nicomon

Moi je le prononce à l'anglaise (plus US que UK) : /ˈ*pʌzəl*/
Comme on peut l'entendre sur  cette page

Sinon, parce que je suis québécoise, je dis : casse-tête


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dis [pœzl] comme JCK. Outre [pœzəl] et [pʌzəl], j'ai déjà entendu [pyzl] !


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_Puzzle_, c'est _le mot_ que personne ne prononce de la même façon. Que parfois une personne prononce elle-même de différentes façons


----------



## jekoh

JClaudeK said:


> Pour moi, \pœzl\ est forcément accentué sur \œ\ (c'est d'ailleurs comme ça que je prononce "puzzle").


Oui, c'est ce que je dis : la dernière syllabe (qui est aussi la première).


----------



## Nicomon

Comment se prononce le « y » dans [pyzl]?
C'est l'équivalent du « u » de ruche, oui ?  Si c'est le cas, en effet... 

Mais que je sache, de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique on ne prononce pas le "u" anglais en « œ ». Ça, c'est européen.
Bref, on ne francise pas un mot anglais.   
Et je ne sais pas comment vous arrivez à prononcer facilement *zl* sans le *ə*. Moi, je dois faire un effort.

C'est peut-être parce que le mot n'est pas facile à prononcer qu'au Québec on dit « casse-tête », même en parlant de "jigsaw puzzles".


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Comment se prononce le « y » dans [pyzl]?
> C'est l'équivalent du « u » de ruche, oui ?


Oui, c'est bien ça.


----------



## jekoh

Bof... Prononcer un mot d'origine étrangère à la française est quand même assez courant (_pull-over_ par exemple). Cette prononciation a au moins le mérite d'une certaine cohérence, contrairement à [pœzl] qui n'est ni vraiment français ni vraiment anglais.


----------



## Oddmania

Je crois que la seule fois où je l'ai entendu prononcer avec un [y], c'était dans les Simpson, pour souligner le caractère un peu inculte de l'un des personnages  La prononciation /pœzl/ est extrêmement courante, mais ça me fait toujours tiquer quand j'entends quelqu'un le prononcer comme ça. Je ne sais pas comment le schwa en est arrivé à disparaître ! Un_ Z_ directement suivi d'un _L_, c'est une sorte d'aberration phonétique pour moi. Ce serait comme prononcer _beatle _/bitl/ ! Et ça devient vraiment compliqué à prononcer s'il y a une autre consonne après : "_On peut faire un puz*zle s*i tu veux_" (/pœ*zl.s*i/ ?).

Je trouve ça très bien que les Canadiens le prononcent avec un [ʌ]. En français européen, on utilise un [œ] simplement parce que c'est ce qu'on a de plus approchant (_puzzle, club, must_, etc.). En italien, "must" se prononce avec un [a], faute de mieux...


----------



## Nawaq

et bah moi je fais pire (carrément une autre prononciation): /pəzəl/
.. OU /pœzəl/.. je sais pas trop en fait, les deux.
et définitivement /pyzl/ sur un ton d'ironie (mais c'est dur à dire alors bon...)


----------



## Chimel

Je crois qu'ici la plupart des gens optent pour une prononciation que je qualifierais de "pseudo-anglaise": [pyzl] à la française fait un peu ridicule, mais une prononciation tout à fait "British" (la même que si on utilisait le mot en parlant anglais) risquerait de faire un peu pédant.

Il en va de même pour des tas de substantifs ou de noms propres. Si vous faites bien attention, vous ne prononcez pas "les Rollings Stones" tout à fait de la même manière que "the Rolling Stones" dans une phrase anglaise (mais ce n'est pas très différent non plus).


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Nawaq said:


> et bah moi je fais pire (carrément une autre prononciation): /pəzəl/


Tu n'es pas seul-e: c'est comme ça que je le dis et l'entends autour de moi (pas si pire !)



Nawaq said:


> définitivement /pyzl/ sur un ton d'ironie


Idem.
Raoul Volfoni voulant "disperser façon puzzle" (in les Tontons flingueurs) n'y est sans doute pas étranger...


----------



## Bezoard

Oddmania said:


> Je crois que la seule fois où je l'ai entendu prononcer avec un [y], c'était dans les Simpson, pour souligner le caractère un peu inculte de l'un des personnages


Eh bien, j'en prends pour mon grade car j'ai toujours prononcé le mot avec un beau 'u' à la française  (un [y], donc), comme dans _pull-over_ ainsi qu'on l'a fait remarquer plus haut. En tant que personnage _inculte_ et _ridicule_, j'ai quand même bien observé que ma prononciation était minoritaire !  Dans le _Dictionnaire de la prononciation dans son usage réel_,  de Martinet et Walter, on ne compte pas moins de 8 prononciations différentes pour ce mot, dont la mienne, bien sûr  (10% de l'échantillon ).


----------



## JClaudeK

Chimel said:


> une prononciation tout à fait "British" (la même que si on utilisait le mot en parlant anglais) risquerait de faire un peu pédant.


Effectivement, en France, c'est "mal vu" de prononcer les mots / noms anglais "à l'anglaise".
Les rares fois qu'il m'est arrivé de le faire, j'ai senti un certain agacement chez mes interlocuteurs. Je ne sais pas pourquoi. 
(alors qu'en Allemagne, c'est tout à fait normal, voire "la norme", de prononcer les mots / noms anglais "à l'anglaise")


----------



## Wai Ho

En France, on prononce « peu-ZEUL », on met l'accent sur la dernière syllabe, mais il y a des Français qui prononcent « peuzl », on met l'accent sur le « peu ». Ici, au Québec, on prononce « pâ-ZÔLE », la prononciation est très proche de l'anglais […].


----------



## Nicomon

Wai Ho said:


> Ici, au Québec, on prononce « pâ-ZÔLE »


 Il ne faudrait pas généraliser.  Pour l'amour du ciel, où as-tu entendu cette prononciation ?
Je prononce comme je l'ai écrit en février 2017 : /ˈ*pʌz**ə**l*/  -  je mets en image l'alphabet phonétique anglais.
Je viens de remarquer qu'on trouve la même prononciation sur cette page du dico : puzzle - WordReference.com Dictionary of English

Le début ressemble plus à un « o » ouvert qu'à un « â » et je n'ai jamais entendu la deuxième syllabe prononcée « zôle ».
Perso, je mets l'accent sur la première syllabe.


----------



## Wai Ho

Pas exactement « zôle », mais je voulais dire que les Québécois prononcent [pɑ:'zəɫ] avec un « l » anglophone. Quand on prononce le « l » anglophone à la fin, ça ressemble un peu à « ôle ».


----------

